# Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?



## michel66 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich angel erst seite wenigen Tagen auf Zander und kann da auch noch nicht auf große Erfahrungen zurückblicken.

Gestern hatte ich an der Stör das Phänomen, das der 11cm lange Gummifisch am 3/0 Haken ab und zu 1-2 cm nach hinten gezogen wurde.

Mein Sekundenkleber für die Fixierung des Gummifisches war wohl nicht geeignet, die Anfasser/Zupfer habe ich deutlich gespürt.

Meine Frage an die Zander-Erfahrenen unter Euch: Sollte man einen Angstdrilling montieren .. oder nicht? Der Untergrund ist schlammig, wo ich angel.

Wenn Angstdrilling .. wie und wo montiert man diesen am 11cm Fisch? Mit Ködernadel durch den Fisch?

Hat jemand vielleicht ein Foto davon????

Vielen Dank .. |wavey:


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Wie hast du den Köder denn geführt? wann kamen die Bisse? Ist es ein schlanker oder ein eher gedrungener Gummifisch?

Ich persönlich fische schlanke Gummifische bis 10cm häufig ohne Angstdrilling, darüber aber mit. Heute hatte ich wieder einen maßigen Zander der den 13,5cm Gummifisch attackierte und nur am Stinger hängen blieb.


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Bei vorsichtigen Bissen, 11cm Gufi und 3/0 Haken kann es schonmal zu Fehlbissen kommen. Montiere meinen Angstdrilling genauso wie im Film: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOH48kxoy7U
Bei Hechtgefahr wird der Stinger aus Stahl gefertigt, wenn man Hechte ausschließen kann aus FC gebunden. Da ich überwiegend im Rhein fische, steche ich den Drilling nicht an der Seite sondern mittig oben in den Gufi ein.


----------



## siloaffe (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Hey 

Meiner Erfahrung nach fängst du mit nem Angstdrilling mehr Fische. 
Jedoch hast du auch mintestens doppelt soviele "Verangelte Fische" 

Momentan fische ich ohne da die Zander im Rhein gut rein hauen und selbst kleine Fische nen 4,5" Shaker voll nehmen. 
Wenn ich jedoch viele Fehlbisse hab montier ich auch mal nen Stinger....


----------



## Moerser83 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Ich angel ab 11-12cm immer mit zusatzdrilling, so wie im Vorherigen bild. 
Nur ich hab den Draht nicht durch den Fisch gezogen.


----------



## michel66 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Wie hast du den Köder denn geführt? wann kamen die Bisse? Ist es ein schlanker oder ein eher gedrungener Gummifisch?



*Köderführung* ... Faulenzermethode (2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen bei Überstzung 4,8:1)

*Der Köder*: Lunker City Shaker 11cm


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Alles klar, Shaker in 11cm fische ich mit Angstdrilling. Aber in der Absinkphase sitzen bei mir die maßigen Zander bei den Shakern zu 95% dennoch am Einzelhaken, weil er recht weich ist und gut inhaliert werden kann. Meist aber habe ich Barsche die nur am Stinger hängen bleiben oder die Minizander 
Barsche haben mir früher auch gern den Gummifisch runtergezogen. Meist in der Phase des Ankurbelns. Mit dem Drilling bekommt man sie dann doch noch.
Bei den Shaker fische ich nur die 3,25´´er am reinen Jigkopf


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Zu 90% fische ich den 11cm Shaker auch ohne Stinger, dann allerdings am 4/0 Bleikopf. Der 4/0 Haken beeinträchtigt die Beweglichkeit des Gufis in keinster weise.


----------



## Nolfravel (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Und dann stellt sich doch die Frage: Will/Muss man solche Fische fangen?

Ich angel selbst 5" Köder ohne Angstdrilling. Warum? Weil ich keine 40er Zanderbabys verangeln will. Selbst 35er ballern sich einen 5" Köder bis zum Bleikopf rein. Wenn dann da irgendwo noch ein Stinger sitzt, ist der Fisch hin.
Nebenher kann der Fisch auch ruhig mal ne Chance haben


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Ich fische im Stillwasser auf Zander, da sind die Bisse häufig nicht so "hammerhart" und man hat die Zander oft nur knapp gehakt. 

Da wäre ein Zusatzdrilling manchmal wirklich hilfreich, vor allem wenn die Köder dann so aussehen:





Ich montiere aber trotzdem fast keine Zusatzdrillinge mehr. 
Ich habe einfach für mich beschlossen, dass ich nicht jeden Fisch um jeden Preis haben muss.

Das Problem mit dem "Gummifisch nach hinten ziehen" hatte ich auch schon oft, manchmal hilft es leichtere Jigköpfe zu verwenden damit die Zander den Köder leichter einsaugen können.


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Und dann stellt sich doch die Frage: Will/Muss man solche Fische fangen?
> 
> Ich angel selbst 5" Köder ohne Angstdrilling. Warum? Weil ich keine 40er Zanderbabys verangeln will. Selbst 35er ballern sich einen 5" Köder bis zum Bleikopf rein. Wenn dann da irgendwo noch ein Stinger sitzt, ist der Fisch hin.
> Nebenher kann der Fisch auch ruhig mal ne Chance haben



Dem letzten Satz stimme ich zu, zu dem rest stellt sich mir die Frage ob man dann auch auf die guten Barsche verzichten möchte?
Die Zanderbabys will sicher keiner! Ich hätte das Bild wohl in den Tiefen meiner Festplatte lassen sollen. 
Bei Zandern die den Einzelhaken mitnehmen, kommt es oft genug vor, dass der Stinger nicht sitzt oder gar nicht mit inhaliert wird - weil die Attacke ganz einfach von der Seite kommt oder der größere einzelhaken einfach zuerst greift. Bisher habe ich dieses Jahr noch keinen "verangelten" Zander zurücksetzen müssen, trotz Durchschnittsködergrößen Ü10 mit Stinger


----------



## Nolfravel (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Ich denke, dass ist auch noch sehr stark gewässerabhängig. Zum einen kann im Stillwasser ein Stinger sinnvoll sein, weil sie den Köder eben nicht so hart nehmen. Die Köder die fische (z.B. 5er Easy Shiner) sind so weich, dass sich ein 40er Barsch den auch reinhämmern würde. 
Ich fische auf Zander eig nur im Strom (Elbe) und da nimmt fast jeder Zander den Köder Volley. Ob es da Barsche gibt? Keine Ahnung, bisher hab ich keinen gefangen.
Zu den möglicherweise verangelten Zandern: Ich hatte wirklich schon mehrer Zanderbabys, wo von dem 5" Köder wirklich nichts mehr rausgeguckt hat.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Naja, gerade Zander greifen ihre Beute in der Regel am Kopf an. Deswegen ist hauptsächlich auf einen sehr scharfen einzelhaken zu achten... ich angle nur sehr ungern mit stinger, weil sie das laufverhalten der gufis auf jeden fall verändern... auch wenn man sie entspannt montiert...


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Schwierig das ganz objektiv zu betrachten. Vielleicht hattest du Tage an denen sie aggressiv gebissen haben und hast dadurch die fische bekommen, vielleicht wars bei mir aber auch nur zufall, dass bisher keiner der Kleinen den Stinger im Schlund hatte. Möglichweise setze ich den Anhieb auch recht früh. Gerade die 5" würde ich nicht ohne fischen. Da kommt ein kurzer Jighaken drauf (erstes Drittel) und ein Angstdrilling. So kann der Köder gut vom Räuber gefaltet werden. Damit habe ich mit Abstand die besten Erfahrungen machen können. Greift der Einzelhaken, dann ist der Angstdrilling meist frei und ugk.
PS: was die Gewässer angeht so bin ich in Talsperren, im Kanal sowie am Strom unterwegs. Gerade in der Elbe erwische ich mit dem Stinger auch oft gute Rapfen.


----------



## mLe (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Ich fische immer ohne Zusatzdrilling. Selten, dass man Fehlbisse bekommt. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die meistens Fehlbisse kleinere Fische sind.
Außerdem ist mit einem Zusatzdrilling die Zahl der seitlich gehakten Fische zu groß, die hat man so schon oft genug.
MFG


----------



## angelarne (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Ich angel seit dieser Saison auch mit Zusatzdrillingen an einem 9 cm Köder.

Das hat zwei Gründe: Zum Einen angel ich mit relativ großen/schweren Jigköpfen um die 20 gr, um an die interessanten Stellen zu gelangen, zum Anderen (Stillwasser) beißen die großen Zander bei uns relativ spitz.

Ich habe mich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall schon oft gewundert, was für große Fische am Zusatzdrilling hängen geblieben sind, die ich sonst nie bekommen hätte oder gedacht hätte: "Das war jetzt bestimmt ein kleiner Barsch oder ein Babyzander, der den Schwanzteller abgebissen hat..." Von wegen!!!

Nee, nee. Gerade die großen Räuber beißen sehr sehr vorsichtig!


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> Naja, gerade Zander greifen ihre Beute in der Regel am Kopf an....



Bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher. Vor einiger Zeit gab es hier im AB eine Diskusion zum Fressverhalten von Zander, da wurden auch einige U-Tube Videos verlinkt, da konnte man deutlich sehen wie ein Zander seine Beute von hinten angreift und mit dem Schwanz voraus schluckt.
Bei schweren Jigheads könnte das Einsaugen des Gufis schonmal fehlschlagen und der Zander erwischt den Jighaken nicht.

Bis 4,5" Gufis verwende ich keine Stinger, meine 5,75" Fin-S Fish haben alle Stingerhaken. Hatte auch schon häufig Zander die nur am Stinger hingen.


----------



## ein Angler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

HiMeine Meinung dazu ist, geb dem Fisch auch eine Chance.Kochtopfangler werden natürlich alles ausschöpfen was an Möglichkeit da ist um den Fisch zu bekommen.Zu dem finde ich die Hängergefahr steigt deutlich an wenn man in der Strömung mit Faulenzermethode angelt.Sicher ist ein schöner Barsch nicht zu verachten als Nebenfang.Aber wenn ich Barsch will angel ich darauf mit den jeweiligen Ködern und vor allem mit der Lightkombo um den Drill schön zu genießen.Andreas


----------



## duckstar2010 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Moin!

Also ich angel auch in der Stör, aber ganz davon ab habe ich NIE einen Zusatzdrilling montiert. Meine GuFis sind zwischen 10 und 14cm lang mit 3/0 Jig. Einen großen Zander (auf die wir es ja alle abgesehen haben  ) würde ich niemals auf einen Angstdrilling bekommen. Ich persönlich bekomme so einen Fisch nur sicher heraus, wenn er auf dem Haupthaken sitzt. Wenn ein großer am Angstdrilling hängt und dann noch in die Strömung zieht...ich weiss nicht.




Franz_16 schrieb:


> .



Ich bin der Meinung, dass Deine Jigs zu lang sind für die Ködergröße. Der Gufi kann sich beim Einsaugen gar nicht zusammenfalten, da wirkt der lange Schaft eher als Maulsperre. Ich habe meist 3/0er selbst bei 13,14cm langen Gufis (die aber auch sehr weich sind).


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*



> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Deine Jigs zu lang sind für die Ködergröße.



Ja, du hast Recht. Das Foto ist schon ein paar Jahre alt 

Ich habe mich lange dagegen gewehrt, große Köderflächen unbehakt zu lassen aus Angst vor Fehlbissen. Aber tatsächlich ist das Gegenteil der Fall - wenn der Zander den Gufi schön knicken kann, klappt das mit kurzen Jigköpfen sehr gut!


----------



## smithie (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Aber tatsächlich ist das Gegenteil der Fall - wenn der Zander den Gufi schön knicken kann, klappt das mit kurzen Jigköpfen sehr gut!


Wo kommt dann (jetzt) bei Dir der Haken aus dem GuFi wieder raus?
Nach 1/3 - 1/2 - ... ?


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Kommt auch immer etwas aufs Modell drauf an.
Hier mal ein Bild.


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*



ein Angler schrieb:


> HiMeine Meinung dazu ist, geb dem Fisch auch eine Chance.Kochtopfangler werden natürlich alles ausschöpfen was an Möglichkeit da ist um den Fisch zu bekommen.



So etwas lasse ich mal weitgehend unkommentiert, da das eine mit dem anderen Null zutun hat.


----------



## DerJörg (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Nein Nein Neinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn:l:l:l:l


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Ich persönlich verwende nie Stinger. Das ist meine Chance für den Fisch.

Was Hunger hat und zuschnappt, hängt. Was vorbeibeißt oder vorsichtig anfasst, hängt eben nicht. So what.

Ich mach mir da selber keinen "Erfolgsdruck". Letzterer würde mich stressen und mir die Erholung beim Angeln verderben. Somit seh ich das komplett entspannt. An Schneidertagen waren die Fische eben sozusagen besser als ich.

Wenn ich viele Fehlbisse habe, kann meine Köderpräsentation und -wahl ja nicht sooooo schlecht sein - denn andernfalls würde gar nix beißen. 

Das ist mir wichtiger, denn es zeigt mir, dass ich im Prinzip richtig liege - aber halt den falschen Tag erwischt habe oder an meinen Anschlagsreflexen feilen sollte etc.

Ich verurteile aber niemand, der Stinger verwendet. Das ist jedermanns eigene Entscheidung. Für mich persönlich sind die Dinger nix, aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Ab 5'' kommen bei mir Stinger mit kleinen Dillingen zum Einsatz. 80 Prozent meiner Fänge hängen am Zusatzdrilling. Bei Hechtchance wird der aus Stahl ansonsten aus Geflecht hergestellt.

Und das alles total entspannt und ohne bisher auch nur einen (dadurch) verangelten Fisch bisher!


----------



## ein Angler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> So etwas lasse ich mal weitgehend unkommentiert, da das eine mit dem anderen Null zutun hat.


 
Hi AalredlDas hat sehr wohl einen Zusammenhang denke ich, wenn wir die beiden Mentalitäten (Kochtopfangler und Hobbyangler) betrachten.
Es soll auch jeder so handhaben wie er möchte aber interessieren tuts mich schon was Du kommentieren würdest.Andreas


----------



## siloaffe (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Nun wirds interessant!!! 

"ein Angler" versuchts scheinbar mit Gewalt zu ner C&R-Diskusion zu machen|bigeyes, 
mal sehn wie lange es gut geht


----------



## ein Angler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Hi SiloaffeNein wird es nicht, zu meiner Person wenn ich Zander fange (ohne Angsthaken) gehen sie in die Gefriertruhe. Nur wenn ich mit allen Mitteln zum Fisch kommen will oder besser gesagt alles was sich bewegt mitnehmen will sind das Kochtopfangler. Das soll auch so sein, soll doch jeder selber wissen und gut. Man sollte aber auch daran denken, die Angstdrillinge sind eigentlich Drillinge die sehr verletzen können und das nur um es durchzusetzen was man sicher landen möchte. Und nicht jeder nimmt dann den Fisch mit und das finde ich nicht so prickelnd.Es soll aber nur meine unerhebliche Meinung darstellen und jeden der es liest dazu anregen, sich im klaren zu sein man fängt wildlebende Tiere.Andreas


----------



## siloaffe (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*

Da verweise ich mal auf meinen Post von Seite 1... 

Scheinbar haben wir eine unterschiedliche interpretation des Begriffes KochtopfAngler....... 



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Meiner Erfahrung nach fängst du mit nem Angstdrilling mehr Fische.
> Jedoch hast du auch mintestens doppelt soviele "Verangelte Fische"
> ...


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angstdrilling (Zander) = ja / nein Montage ?*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi AalredlDas hat sehr wohl einen Zusammenhang denke ich, wenn wir die beiden Mentalitäten (Kochtopfangler und Hobbyangler) betrachten.
> Es soll auch jeder so handhaben wie er möchte aber interessieren tuts mich schon was Du kommentieren würdest.Andreas


 
Ich setze schätzungsweise 90% der Fische die ich fange zurück, insbesondere die großen Tiere. Und ich verwende Angstdrillinge. Wie gesagt ab einer bestimmten Ködergröße. Das hat nicht das geringste mit Kochtopfangeln zutun. 
Ich verstehe auch nicht so ganz, wieso so oft von "verangelten" Fischen gesprochen wird. Allein dieses Jahr hatte ich nicht einen verangelten Zander, trotz Verwendung des Stingers. 
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass im Schnitt einfach zu große Drillinge verwendet werden? Ich fische nie größere Drillinge als Größe 8 (Gamakatsu). Die verletzen den Fisch kaum, außerdem haken sie besser als ein großer Drilling - viele fischen meiner Ansicht nach mit recht Großen Drillingen, was möglicherweise negative Auswirkungen hat.


----------

